# Lifted Truck Plowing Problems



## BranfordPerez (Sep 24, 2006)

this is my first post on here and am fairly new to the site, i seem to have a little problem besides spelling and that is that i lifted my truck after the winter 6" with 37" tires and well plowing is nearly impossible with it now. The truck is an 03 ram 3500 with a cummins i was wondering if anyone makes a drop bracket for fisher minute mount plows any help would be great because I really dont wanna lose the lift but if i have to i will.

-Mike


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Spell check will deal with the spelling but nothing is gonna deal with the lift kit. Lose it, start heavily modifying the plow:waving: or buy a different truck for plowing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I second that:waving: basher is right. 

why a 6" lift and load range D tires in a 1ton?
kind of defeats the purpose of the 3500....


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Well there are work trucks and fun trucks. Maybe try to run a set of smaller tires for the winter? May help, 8 lug pattern on Dodge is same as Ford/Chevy (except Super Duties, got to be different ) so picking up a used set of rims should be no big deal. Lifted trucks compound wear problems with a plow, though.


----------



## aus316 (Sep 24, 2006)

*sry*

sry from a mechanics/plowers point u gonna have to setter down or replace her


----------



## mullady76 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a newbie also, but here is my take. I run a 97 diesel ram with lift and 35's. I took the stock undercarriage and extended it down (4" in my case) then reinforced it. The plow sits at the correct height so there should be no additional wear problems.

As for Load range D tires. I assume you have a single rear wheel 1 ton? The larger tires also carry a larger max. weight. For example my BFG's are rated at 3415# each and the stock 265x75x16 BFG (Load range E) is rated for 3415#.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

mullady76 said:


> I'm a newbie also, but here is my take. I run a 97 diesel ram with lift and 35's. I took the stock undercarriage and extended it down (4" in my case) then reinforced it. The plow sits at the correct height so there should be no additional wear problems.
> 
> As for Load range D tires. I assume you have a single rear wheel 1 ton? The larger tires also carry a larger max. weight. For example my BFG's are rated at 3415# each and the stock 265x75x16 BFG (Load range E) is rated for 3415#.


I know about the # the bfg's D rated tire. I run theBFG, AT/KO/MS 285-75-16's on one of my 3/4 tons. 
There rated at max 3305lbs.

You know any thing about physics?
As a loaded truck is going over a dip in the road the truck compresses even more weight down on to the tire.
You can easily over load a "D" rated tire on a 1 Ton.

D rated tires are made out of a softer compound than load E tires are.
They wear out faster when carrying heavy loads.
But the extra winter traction from the softer tire compound is worth the trade off.

So?? why other to "LOOK COOL" why the lift? 

It can't be to go four-weel'in?? 
Your plow frame will be around a foot of the ground...

Lift kits are notorious for having a long soft travel to the suspension.
Not good for carrying the weight of snow removal equipment. 
Now you want a work truck??
It usually does not work out well trying to combine a play truck and a work truck .
Some insist on doing it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Definetly loose the lift! A guy I know had a F150 and put a suspension lift (I think it was a 4" lift and a 2" body lift) Any way it was up there. He was plowing with an older snow way and hit a curb straight on and some how folded the plow under to where the plow was acting like a jack.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Lower load rated tires have a greater SLP angle then higher rated tires. Basically this results in increased under-steer as the tire tread dosen't track the rims as closely because of increased sidewall flex. In extreme conditions ( such as a sidewall impacting with a curb during turning, this can result in breaking the bead that holds the tire to the rim, also contributes to tread wear.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher said:


> increased under-steer as the tire tread dosen't track the rims as closely because of increased sidewall flex. , also contributes to tread wear.


I agree. The softer sidewall results in the tire scuffing across the pavement as you turn.
result, short tire life.

I can see this happing with the Bfg's On my 3/4 ton. The front tires always look scuffed up.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Lots of trade offs there. Better ride quality, and traction with the cheaper D ranges, but lower mileage off sets cheaper price. More durability with the more expensive E range.

Maybe D range on your own daily driver, and E range on the employee's truck?

Or a very high quality E range, traction, load capacity, wear, and a second mortgage. LOL


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It's definitely not impossible to do. I have known people with 6" lifts and blades without any problems at all. Check out www.DieselPlace.com and do a search and see what you can come up with. They're pretty much all GM trucks over there, but they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I built a plow setup on my offroader. It is a 78chev with 8"lift and 2"body lift 40 14.5 16 tires locker front/rear the whole getup. build a GREAT subfram to suport the plow where most ppl go wrong is in the setup the lower A arm(or equivelent) can NOT be more then 6" off the ground. if it is higher you will cause mass damage. use ur head add steel everyware and have fun. this rig isnt used to plow comercialy(sometimes) but sure is fun and gets a lotta looks and WTF's.


murph.


----------

